
WeWork laid off 2,400 employees–but its execs just got up to $18M - elsewhen
https://www.fastcompany.com/90448185/wework-laid-off-2400-employees-but-its-execs-just-got-a-potential-extra-18-million
======
atlasunshrugged
It's almost no longer surprising that this happens seemingly every time. Even
when companies do terribly the executive teams are often rewarded and even in
cases of terrible neglect are rarely punished in any serious way. I do
understand the benefit of these pay packages for new incoming people who are
brought on to specifically do a turnaround of such a risky company but to give
this to people who were part of the executive team that led to this mess seems
like a shockingly bad move.

